# Virtuelle Machiene für PDA



## Macro (4. Apr 2006)

Hi.
Zuerst muss ich sagen, dass ich absoluter Neuling im Bereich ME bin verzeiht mir bitte wenn ich etwas nicht sofort raffe^^

Meine Frage wäre es, ob es möglich ist das J2ME 2.3 (beta) auf einem PDA, in meinem Falle Palm (Antworten zu Windows nehme ich auch gerne), zum laufen zu kriegen? Oder ob ich eine VM nachinstallieren kann und wenn ja welche und woher bekomm ich die? 

Thx


----------



## Ilja (5. Apr 2006)

kA... aber für solche geschichten empfehle ich J# + VisualStudio2002/2005 (abhängig ob PocketPC2002 oder 2003+)

Die PPC2003+ haben bereits eine .NET-VM und f+r 2002 kann man die bei MS runterladen!

Was hat PALM für ein OS?


----------



## dieta (5. Apr 2006)

Palm OS


----------



## Ilja (5. Apr 2006)

aha.. ok wie sieht es da mit .NET-Unterstützung aus?
Wenn keine vorhanden ist, dann doch lieber J2ME probieren ^^

... leider habe ich damit keine Erfahrung


----------



## Macro (5. Apr 2006)

.NET kann ich nicht benutzen, da wir eine versuchen müssen eine JAVA-DB (DERBY) auf den Dingern zum laufen zu kriegen. Palm nutzen wir, weil die FH kein anderes Gerät hat^^


----------



## Loki (11. Apr 2006)

Als ich noch einen Palm hatte, hab ich mit Waba, bzw. Superwaba gearbeit. Dafür gibts eine spez. VM.
Glaube nicht das andere VM gehen,schon garnicht Microsoft VM. Unter Umstände geht noch eine abgespeckte
VM von Sun.Der Palm ist nicht besonders leistungsfähig - zu mindenstens die mit den Motorolla Prozessoren.
Welches OS Version hast du denn?


----------



## Caffè Latte (11. Apr 2006)

Hi,

es gibt MIDP for Palm OS. Wobei ich von diesem Mobile-Zeugs keine Ahnung habe ...


----------



## Macro (12. Apr 2006)

Caffè Latte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es gibt MIDP for Palm OS.



Perfekt, danke (Die Sun-Seite find ich manchmal ganz schön unübersichtlich :roll: )


----------



## Caffè Latte (12. Apr 2006)

Die SUN-Seiten lassen sich doch gut durchsuchen ....
























mit Google.


----------

